# Rogue 2015 Tail Light replacement



## boyito4 (May 24, 2017)

Hi guys. I was thinking of replacing my Rogue 2015 tail light with the one on the newer Rogue 2017. Does anybody know if it is a direct replacement? I meant, In terms of dimension it looks very identical to the 2015 ones. 


Thanks...


----------



## Lunkerbass (Jul 24, 2014)

boyito4 said:


> Hi guys. I was thinking of replacing my Rogue 2015 tail light with the one on the newer Rogue 2017. Does anybody know if it is a direct replacement? I meant, In terms of dimension it looks very identical to the 2015 ones.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are a direct fit replacement. 
I have a 2016 that I swapped out to the newer design 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

